
Lazarus Version 1.6 - sysrpl
http://www.getlazarus.org/release/lazarus-1.6
======
giancarlostoro
It might be worth noting that 'getlazarus' is an independent project from the
Lazarus IDE itself, it uses more up to date releases that are yet to be
available and is designed to be much friendlier to use.

~~~
themodelplumber
> much friendlier

I'll say. Just watching the video I felt like I had a peek into developer
heaven. Pretty nice amount of polish there.

~~~
pjmlp
Now imagine being used to this in the mid-90's and then being dropped into
UNIX CLI, vi (no vim on those days), Emacs and C.

------
albertzeyer
I like Lazarus a lot. I guess I should maybe develop some more GUI tools with
it.

About setup on MacOSX: I think it could be easier by having it in Homebrew. Or
as a self-contained app bundle. (I found a Homebrew Caskroom Lazarus package.
But that seems not up-to-date? Also, maybe it should be in the main Homebrew
tree?)

Edit: Maybe actually installing from here is easier: [http://www.lazarus-
ide.org/index.php?page=downloads](http://www.lazarus-
ide.org/index.php?page=downloads)

~~~
sysrpl
This installer uses homebrew or macports. You get to choose:

[http://www.getlazarus.org/setup/?download#macintosh](http://www.getlazarus.org/setup/?download#macintosh)

------
analognoise
I love modern FreePascal with Lazarus; I wish there were more recent books
about it, but it's a wonderful language and IDE.

I really hope people here give it a shot.

~~~
sysrpl
Although there is plenty of information out there, I am working on making
tutorials, guides, a new language reference, and even some lexical diagrams in
SVG:

[http://www.getlazarus.org/learn/language/lexical/](http://www.getlazarus.org/learn/language/lexical/)

~~~
Gys
The video on the Application Explorer shows a Lazarus IDE 1.7 ?!

Great diagrams, BTW ! Love the overall very modern look of the website.

~~~
sysrpl
Regarding 1.7, I distribute builds based on the trunk revision which is
usually pretty far ahead of the release versions. Thanks for noticing the
website design.

------
anta40
I really like the fact that Lazarus is easy to build (even on my Windows
system).

1\. grab the source code 2\. make install LAZARUS_INSTALL_DIR=C:\lazarus
NOGDB=1 3\. done

Anyway, it's nice that we have an open source, cross platform Delphi-like
environment :D

------
open-source-ux
A question for Pascal programmers: have you used Pascal for web development?
And would you recommend it for web development? If so, how did you find its
speed of execution? By web app development, I mean code that runs server-side
and processes forms, or generates pages dynamically.

Web development is dominated by dynamic languages, but surprisingly few
compiled languages seem to make headway in this space. The Go programming
language looks like it might change that, but other compiled languages remain
quite niche.

I know many people baulk at the idea of running an "old" compiled language
like C or Pascal, but these languages seem (to me) to remain extremely fast
and very light on resource usage. Two qualities that feel a bit out of fashion
in todays web programming environment.

~~~
martinrame
Yes I do, but not as old style PHP or ASP (html pages server side rendered). I
use AngularJs for the front end and a CGI/Stand Alone servers written in
Lazarus/FPC server side.

Please take a look at the Brook Framework, it allows developing REST
applications:
[http://silvioprog.github.io/brookframework/](http://silvioprog.github.io/brookframework/)

~~~
systems
the brook framework doesnt seem very active

~~~
martinrame
The GitHub repo doesn't, but Silvio is working privately on the new 2.0
version. Also there's a Google Plus community
[https://plus.google.com/communities/101133820055678331036](https://plus.google.com/communities/101133820055678331036)

Anyway, the current version is very stable, I use it since a couple of years
without a glitch.

------
trishume
This looks amazingly comprehensive and high quality for a non mainstream
language. I wonder how difficult it would be to get something like Rust, Nim,
D or Crystal to be able to call the FreePascal ABI and link with this.

~~~
bloblaw
It's status as "mainstream" is of course debatable, but Object-Pascal (aka
Delphi) is #10 on TIOBE:
[http://www.tiobe.com/tiobe_index](http://www.tiobe.com/tiobe_index)

Lots of "famous" software has been written in Object-Pascal:
[https://jonlennartaasenden.wordpress.com/2014/11/06/famous-s...](https://jonlennartaasenden.wordpress.com/2014/11/06/famous-
software-made-with-delphi/)

~~~
pjmlp
Just a pedantic comment, Object Pascal was actually developed by Apple with
feedback from Niklaus Wirth as their main systems programming language (in the
early days) and later adopted by Borland for Turbo Pascal 5.5 on MS-DOS.

------
ritonlajoie
I installed lazarus (not from this website) two weeks ago and I was annoyed of
the multi window (à la GIMP) thing. It seems it has been changed in this
particular version ? I wonder, because the IDE in the video of the front page
is showing a 1 window IDE.

~~~
martinrame
By default it works in a multi-window envidonment, but if you want you can
install the package AnchorDockingDsgn (from the Package->Install/Uninstall
Package) that lets you "dock" the windows you want.

------
melted
Tried it on my hi-DPI Thinkpad, needs hi-DPI support to be usable there. I
remember being quite fond of Delphi when I was a student. No programming
environment before or after Delphi has let me focus _only_ on the problem at
hand, and no environment had made it so easy to create and reuse components.

------
gadders
This looks like a pretty good equivalent to VB before it went all .Net and got
a steeper learning curve.

~~~
hsitz
Similar idea as old VB, but in no way equivalent. Much better language, much
better component system.

------
ldong
Am I the only one thought it was a new release of "Lazarus: Form Recovery"?

~~~
narag
Never heard of that. But FWIW: the name does actually reference a previous
dead project.

------
j_s
This seems useful for cross-platform desktop UIs. Are there any Pascal
compilers targeting iPhone & Android?

~~~
clouddrover
Delphi does. It's good, but expensive:
[http://www.embarcadero.com/products/delphi](http://www.embarcadero.com/products/delphi)

------
rosstex
I was really disappointed this wasn't Lazarus Form Recovery back from the
dead. What is this project about?

~~~
martinrame
This is an IDE for FreePascal.

